# Logitech g430 wie einstellen in den Einstellungen



## eddietwo (19. Januar 2018)

hey

hab mir eben ein virtual Surround g430 gekauft und nun habe ich bei Sound aber nichts mit Surround gefunden.
Da kann ich nur die Qualität 16 BIT etc einstellen.

Wie stelle ich das ein dass dieses virtual Surround geht.


----------



## MircoSfot (19. Januar 2018)

Damit du ihn mit ''7.1'' betreiben kannst musst du ihn per USB anbinden. Der Adapter hat einen eigenen DAC extra dafür. Da der Kopfhörer nur zwei Treiber hat ist es eben nur mit Software (liegt wahrscheinlich bei?) möglich surroundsound zu emulieren. Ich empfehle per klinke am PC nativ Stereo.


----------



## Berky (19. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (19. Januar 2018)

eddietwo schrieb:


> ....


Ernst gemeinter Rat: Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und gib es zurück.
Wieso willst du überhaupt 7.1, was versprichst du dir daraus?


----------



## Berky (20. Januar 2018)

Er will der Beste sein. Darum spiel ich auch 7.1, Was gibt es da nichts zu verstehen?


----------



## LukasGregor (20. Januar 2018)

und wo ist das besser als 2.0?


----------



## Berky (21. Januar 2018)

Das Teufelchen hat viele Namen, der bekannteste ist 7.1  . Es gibt eine unbewusste und bewusste Täuschung, wo bist du ? Ich lasse mich gerne bewusst täuschen .


----------



## JackA (21. Januar 2018)

Fahr blos nicht nach Thailand


----------



## Ericius (21. Januar 2018)

Der hat n bisschen gedauert


----------



## jeez90 (22. Januar 2018)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin vom G430 auf das Hyperx Cloud Alpha mit einer Creative Omni gewechselt und während der normale Sound, Musik etc deutlich klarer rüberkommt, war die Ortung bei Spielen mit dem Logitech und zugehöriger Software ne Ecke besser. Also, Logitech Gamingsoftware installieren und dort die Einstellungen vornehmen!


----------



## JackA (22. Januar 2018)

Du kannst dich auch mit Equalizer APO spielen, da kannst so ziemlich jede Surround Simulation konfigurieren, die es so am Markt gibt:
Equalizer APO / Discussion / 
  General Discussion:Use every Headphone Surround Virtualization on all Sound Cards with EQ APO (Guide)


----------



## Berky (22. Januar 2018)

Der Link oben hat mich auf diese Seite geführt kopfhoerer-surround-fuer-alle-soundkarten/, Wenn mann im voraus weis, das 7.1 in wahrheit 2.0 ist, und die Seite von Matt Gore ganz durchgelesen hat, sollten man eigentlich keine Fragen stellen wie in Post 4+6.. Danke für den Hinweis Jack, jetzt kann ich mich mal richtig austoben mit den verschiedenen Klangverbieger .


----------

